# Project Loading - New comic



## Comicman (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi guys. I came across a rather interesting comic. It's about a hedgehog. At first I thought it was about Sonic, but no. Yet the idea is very interesting. As I understand it, the plot will be tied to virtual reality. And what is most interesting, they add other people's characters to the comics. Mine was already added ^^. I decided to spread the word about it everywhere. What do you guys think about this comic?

They have a website:
http://projectloading.com/

Also you can find them here:
https://www.facebook.com/Project-Loading...502690176/
https://vk.com/project_loading
https://twitter.com/Project_Loading
https://www.tumblr.com/blog/projectloading 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/projectloading/
https://www.weasyl.com/~projectloading
http://projectloading.deviantart.com/


----------

